# Crayfish decision.



## Andrew M. (Aug 28, 2012)

I was deciding whether to get one of those electric blue crayfish (lobster) or a blue marbled crayfish for my 20 gal. There is someone on craigslist selling baby marbled crays for $2 each but I dont know if it will be worth it since they are self cloning and I don't want a tank full of them. The electric blue crays can go for about $20-30 which is quite a bit but they look stunning (they do not self clone). What do you think?


----------



## endler (Mar 14, 2013)

I paid 20 for what was labelled as austrailian blue lobster from pet smart. Def worth it imo.

I notice this is your 2nd post about getting a crayfish. Haha seems like you really want one. Id say try CPOs theyre just as cool, and they dont get big. Plus, they dont ruin your plants. Canadian aquatics normally has them in stock. 
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Andrew M. (Aug 28, 2012)

Haha yes I want one a lot but i also want to get enough information to make a proper decision. Also I saw the Crustacean forum and decided to post it here as well. I just checked my Petsmart yesterday and they did not have any "Blue Lobsters" in stock as of late. I was considering CPO's but their 1.5-2" size seems a bit small and they may be vulnerable to my fast and nippy tetras, especially during molting. 
In any case, I'll be lookin around LFS's to find me one. Great looking Crayfish BTW.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

i give you props for doing your homework before getting one sorry i cant help though because ive never had one but i have always wanted one but i worry about aggression toward fish


----------



## TigerOscar (Sep 10, 2012)

I would not worry about self cloning ones overcrowding your tank, they will eat each other up and only the strong and smart survive. I have two batches in my tank and out of 500 or so under 10 are still around.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I have marbled cray and guppies in a 15 gallon. I find it almost perfect. The crays eat the extra guppies and the guppies eat the baby crays when they are small enough... Be careful though. Marbled crays will eat anything and everything. If you have plants they will get eaten.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## endler (Mar 14, 2013)

Did you end up getting a cray??

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Andrew M. (Aug 28, 2012)

@Endler, after some long term thinking I decided against getting one for the well being of my fish. Instead, I found some bamboo shrimp to fill in the crustacean niche in my tank. However, if in the near future I ever have new tank ideas...the cray will be there without a doubt.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

not that this is any information but a buddy of mine used to have a Blue Crayfish in a 90 gallon tank and that thing got to be about 8" long and it ate everything...it even used to chase his Oscars around the tank on occasion and his Oscars were about 6 inches in length and very thick! be forewarned they can be very predatory and eat a ton...he used to feed them goldfish feeders and the crayfish hunted at night and got the goldfish while they were resting!


----------



## Andrew M. (Aug 28, 2012)

when a cray gets that big, the decision will be whether I eat it or not XD


----------



## Fire_eel (Aug 12, 2013)

Andrew M. said:


> I was considering CPO's but their 1.5-2" size seems a bit small and they may be vulnerable to my fast and nippy tetras, especially during molting.


lol @ tetras giving a CPO a hard time. Trust me, the tetras are afraid of the crayfish. Even when molting they will stay away. Crayfish do not hang around when they molt. They find a hiding spot and stay there until their new shell hardens. Dont worry about your crayfish haha.


----------

